# Dell Inspiron E1705 won't power up



## GeneralJesus13 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey guys.

My Inspiron E1705 is approaching its 2nd birthday and has suddenly died on me. Since January, when i had to send it in to dell to get the LCD replaced (bad wiring) it has intermittently been giving me the blue screen of death. Mostly when moved. recently it has been doing it more often. 

Yesterday, following a BSoD, i rebooted it and it worked fine for a while, but began freezing. Each time i rebooted it would work for shorter and shorter periods before freezing again. Eventually it was freezing at startup, and then not even turning on at all. 

After about 30 min it finally decided to power on. It then warned me that it had automatically shut off to prevent overheating, however it was barely warm and the CPU crit temp is about 250 F. Ive heard stories about E1705s fuctioning at temperatures so hot that the keyboard could burn your hands. So that cant be the real problem. Shortly after returning to life it froze and died on me again. 

At this point its been a day and when i press the power button the light will go on for a few seconds and shut off. Every once in a while the hard drive will begin to start for about 2 seconds and then power off. Ive checked the battery, and removed and reseated the hard drive. neither of those have made any difference. Im a student so i really dont want to dish out the money to Dell to fix it. any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Use NHC or SpeedFan or similar to monitor your temps. This may not be exact but it is closer than just feeling the case.

Given an overheating problem, clean the vents/heatsink/fan areas. Use air compressor/air brush/can of compressed air to blow out dust and other particles. Shoot thru the vents or the thru the fan openings.

Other things you can try. 

Run diags to check on HDD. Use HDD brand's diagnostic tool (see HDD Diags link on my sig). 
Run Memtest86+ to check RAM for errors.


----------



## GeneralJesus13 (Sep 29, 2008)

That's great advice, and I WOULD have run diagnostics and checked actual temperatures etc if my computer would actually turn on. The problem is, before i was able to check all that stuff my computer froze and died for good on me. when i hit power all that happens is that the light goes on for a few seconds and sometimes the drive will begin to spin and immediately turn off again. 

At this point im trying to figure out why its not turning on. Though it said it was an overheating problem before i dont think that was what was really behind it, as it never got very hot at all. Im wondering what other sort of hardware faults may be responsible.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Overheating can cause real damage to the motherboard or the CPU. If you cannot boot it up, then try taking out the HDD, CD drive, etc. Just leave the mobo, RAM, LCD and power ON switch. Try to power ON the laptop (or whatever is left of it). If symptoms persist replace the RAM with a good one.


----------



## GeneralJesus13 (Sep 29, 2008)

So a friend and i got together and opened up the computer. we replaced ram, tried to boot without the HD, and optical drive. we figured it wouldnt go to windows but it should at least stay on if they were the problem. no luck. nothing made a difference, though it rulled all those parts out. 

So now im thinking that either the mobo, the CPU, or the power supply is to blame. I cant really think of another explanation. unfortunately i don't know how/ probably don't have the abilities and tools to test these theories out and am probably going to have to send it into dell and spend an arm and a leg. That is unless any of you have suggestions. Any ideas? Thanks for hte help so far everyone. Also, the battery is good.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

So with the laptop stripped down (to just keyboard, mobo, RAM, LCD) and RAM replaced with a good one, the problem still persists (laptop turns ON then will shut down)? If this is the case, it could be the motherboard. 

Btw do you hear any beeps when you power it ON (at least before it shuts OFF)?


----------



## BCSherwood (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm having the exact same issue and would like more advice on this. I bought a new mb and it seems to have the same issue as the old one, even though the shop I got it from said it is tested good. I'd appreciate more help.
I tried one stick of ram (alternated slots and ram), no hdd, no monitor, no dvd rom, no modem, no wlan, only battery and ram and keyboard and got the same result.


----------



## hitesh8791 (Feb 3, 2010)

I have the SAME problem, until tonite i used to keep my power button pressed till the laptop turn on (about 20-30mins)

For last couple days (about 2-3) the CPU was being in use 100%, this didn't happen right away, but only after 5-10 mins after the laptop was on.

No changes in software, did everything you name it.
Finally tonite i disassembled my laptop complelely. Put it back together without changing anything, just a little dusting.

After that, now it won't power on at all. So I decided to disassemble again and while I was taking the keyboard out, my fingers touched the copper metal under the keyboard to the left, and it was SOOO HOT.

I just had the laptop connected to a battery source after 30 mins, laptop was cold but this piece was SUPER HOT. I think thats the GPU.

There is somekind of cooling paste that is required, does anyone think if that will help? or is the GPU done?

Please help!


----------



## hitesh8791 (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey guys, back again, haven't seen any responses yet.

Here is the update, I disassembled and applied Arctic Silver 5 after cleaning the thermal compound that came with the laptop, I had to scrape the hold thing of, it had become solid.
Anyway that didn't help, I applied the thermal compound (AC5) to both the Video Card and the Processor.

NO USE 

My laptop same problem when I turn the power on, it starts, waits 2 seconds and shuts off with a clicking noise just before it shuts down.

I keep doing this on/off for a while and then the copper on top of the CPU gets REALLY hot and it won't even power on after that.

Any idea guys? 

Someone out there please provide some insight, thank you.


----------

